# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντιο μικρα μου..

## Georgiablue

Με μεγαλη λυπη σας γραφω φιλοι μου... Γυριζοντας σημερα το βραδυ απο εξωτερικες δουλεια βρηκα την πορτα της ζευγαρωστρας ανοιχτη, φυσικα το ζευγαρακι μου ελειπε απο μεσα... Με τοσες δεχταωχτουρες δεν πιστευω να επιβιωσουν...

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ κριμα....

----------


## Georgiablue

Νικολα ειμαι να σκασω ... Εχω καταστεναχωρηθει..

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πως ανοιξε η πορτα Γεωργια? Αφησε τροφη στο μπαλκονι και το κλουβι τους σε φανερο μερος.Εαν βρηκαν να κουρνιασουν τωρα την νυχτα ισως επιβιωσουν.

----------


## Georgiablue

Το μεσημερι και πριν φυγω γυρω στις 6 τα ακουγα . ειλικρινα δε ξερω πως ανοιξε σημερα ουτε καν τους εβαλα μπανιερα για να πω εστω οτι ηταν λαθος δικο μου...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γεωργία αν έφυγαν βράδυ ίσως να έχουν κουρνιάσει κάπου κοντά. Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ για την απώλεια σου, καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς πως νιώθεις.....

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μηπως ειχες επιθεση απο αρπακτικο ειναι προστατευμενα τα πουλακια? Εαν τα ακουγες δεν θα εχουν παει μακρια οποτε εχε το νου σου αυριο πρωι και ενημερωσε τους γειτονες εαν τα βρουν.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γεωργία λυπάμαι πολύ !  :Sad0121:  Εύχομαι να έχουν πάει σε κάποιο μπαλκόνι !! 
Καλή συνέχεια εσύ από εδώ και πέρα και μην απορρίψεις το ενδεχόμενο να υιοθετήσεις αργότερα κάποια άλλα πουλάκια ίδιου ή άλλου είδους !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα. Καταλαβαίνω πως νοιώθεις. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Κωνσταντινα μου εψαξα σε ενα δασακι απεναντι αλλα δε βρηκα κατι και τωρα μεσα στη νυχτα ηταν απιθανο να τα βρω ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενη... Ηταν κατω απο τεντα Αριστειδη αυριο το πρωι θα επαιρνα μια κατασκευη που ειχα παραγγειλει απο ενα ξυλοκοπο για προστασια δε ειναι ειρωνια..;

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ποπο τι λες τωρα ελεος.Το συμπαν συνομωτει! Αμα θελει να γινει ..... Ευχομαι να τα βρεις

----------


## Georgiablue

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ για τη συμπαρασταση.. Μακαρι να τα εχει βρει καποιος να τα φροντισει εστω να ειναι ασφαλη.. Ειχα δεθει τοσο πολυ μαζι τους ειδικα με τη θηλυκια που ξεπερασαμε το θεμα με το συκωτι της αλλα και με το αγορακι μου που ειχε τη μανια να σκιζει το χαρτι στον πατο του κλουβιου.. Μου χαρισαν στιγμες γελιου και με εντυπωσιασαν με οσα μπορουσαν να κανουν αυτα τα 10 εκατοστα πλασματακια.. Θα μου λειψουν τοσο πολυ.! Το ευχομαι κι εγω Αριστειδη, μακαρι..

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μην απελπιζεσαι μπορει να βρεθουν

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γεωργία μου δείξε δύναμη, ξέρω πολύ καλά τι περνάς. Σκέψου ότι μπορεί να έχουν πάει σε κάποιο σπίτι. Όπως μου ήρθε εμένα ο καναρίνος, έτσι θα πάνε και αυτά κάπου και θα τα φροντίσουν  :Happy:

----------


## Georgiablue

Μακαρι να ειναι καλα κι ας ειναι αλλου μακαρι μακαρι μακαρι!

----------


## Soulaki

Γεωργία μου, τωρα το είδα....τι ατυχία είναι αυτη? μακάρι να κουρνιασαν κάπου, και,έχε το νου σου, μην τα ακούσεις εκει γύρω....ελπιζω , στο καλύτερο.

----------


## Georgiablue

Ατυχια γκαντεμια δε ξερω πως να το πω.. Νομιζω οτι τα ακουω καο βγαινω καρφι εξω και ειναι απλα η ιδεα μου... Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι που ειστε μαζι μου, με συγκινειτε ειλικρινα!

----------


## jk21

ο ηχος απ τα ζεμπρακια ειναι ευδιακριτος και οχι ευκολα αποδεκτος απο καποιους που δεν τα συμπαθουν ηδη ! ειναι ζευγαρι και πιστευω αρχικα δεν θα απομακρυνθουν πολυ . αν εφυγαν αργα ειναι καπου κοντα .

αν ηταν αρπακτικο θα εβλεπες φτερα αν οχι αιματα

----------


## Cristina

Τι λες, Γεωργία;;;; Πω πω... Λυπάμαι πολύ!!! Αφού έφυγαν μαζί πιστεύω πως δεν θα πέσουν τόσο εύκολα σε αρπακτικά! Έχε τον νου σου, μπορεί να τριγυρνάνε κοντά στο σπίτι σου! Το ένα waxbill που έχασα πρώτα πήγε απέναντι σε ένα δέντρο, μετά έφυγε πίσω απο την κατοικία που είχε το δένδρο μπροστά ...δεν  περίμενα να τον ξαναδώ αφού είναι ένα παρκακι με πολλά δένδρα...αλλά ξαναγύρισε στο πρώτο δένδρο που πέταξε στην αρχή! Και το έπιασα μετά από μεγάλη προσπάθεια. Μην χάνεις την ελπίδα σου!

----------


## Georgiablue

Κανενα ιχνος τους.. Σηκωθηκα πρωι πρωι για να ψαξω μηπως τα βρω στο τετραγωνο και σε ενα δασακι απεναντι απο το σπιτι μου δε βρηκα τιποτα. Μεσα στα τιτιβισματα των σπουργιτιων νομιζω οτι ακουω και τα δικα τους τελικα και παλι ειναι μονο η ιδεα μου... Ευχομαι να μην το ζησει κανενας αλλος αυτο το συναισθημα της αδειανης ζευγαρωστρας...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γεωργία ειλικρινά Λυπάμαι !!! 
Τα προσεχές και τα αγαπούσες αρκετά αλλά έτυχε αυτό που συνέβη , δε φταις εσύ !! 
Κοίτα να ηρεμήσεις τώρα και να περάσεις ένα όμορφο καλοκαίρι !!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Georgiablue

Οφειλω ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω σε ολα τα μελη του φορουμ που με βοηθησαν σε καθε μου απορια και απαντησαν και την πιο χαζη μου ερωτηση ! Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε ολους σας και τα ζωακια σας !!!

----------


## xrisam

Το ότι δεν υπήρχαν φτερά και αίματα είναι το παρήγορο της υπόθεσης....

Μακάρι να τα βρεις Γεωργία.

----------


## Georgiablue

Αυτο σκεφτομουν κι εγω κ.Χρυσα οτι ειναι ζωντανα.. Θα περιμενω ακομη δυο μερες με το κλουβακι τους ανοιχτο και σε εμφανες σημειο και ελπιζω να γυρισουν, τουλαχιστον εχει το ενα το αλλο...

----------


## Soulaki

Μακάρι, ενημέρωσε μας, αν εχεις ευχάριστα... ::

----------


## Georgiablue

Μεχρι στιγμης.τιποτα ακομη εκανα παλι μια βολτα αλλα δεν.. Εννοειται Σουλα μου οτι θα σας ενημερωσω !

----------


## kostas karderines

Κρίμα γεωργία!

----------


## Georgiablue

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι στεναχωρηθηκα παρα πολυ.. Αλλα ημουν τυχερη που βρηκα μια ομορφη παρεα , τη δικια σας που εισασταν διπλα μου σε ολες μου τις αποριες αλλα και σε αυτη τη δυσκολη στιγμη που βιωσα.! Σας.ευχαριστω ολους σας πολυ, ειλικρινα!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Γι' αυτο ειναι η παρεα μας και στις καλες και στις κακες στιγμες.Παντως μην παραμελησεις το χομπι συνεχισε με αλλα ζεμπρακια η καναρινια ππυ εχουν και ωραια φωνουλα

----------


## Georgiablue

Οχι η αληθεια ειναι πως δε θελω να τα παρατησω αγαπαω τα ζωα και ιδιαιτερα τα πουλακια, εξαλλου συνεχιζω να ψαχνω για ενα κοκατιλ και ισως γυρω στο Σεπτεμβρη να αποκτησω ενα ζευγαρι καναρινακια αν δεν αγορασω ξανα ζεμπρακια..  :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Τώρα το βλέπω  :sad:   :sad:  Λυπάμαι πολύ ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω  :sad:

----------


## Georgiablue

Σήμερα μαζεψα και τη ζευγαρωστρα. Δυστυχώς δε γύρισαν, θα πήγε μήνα του μέλιτος το ζευγαρακι μου. Εύχομαι τουλάχιστον να είναι καλά! Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους σας για τη συμπαράσταση να είστε όλοι καλά !  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Μπράβο, Γεωργία που σκέφτεσαι θετικά! Μήνα του μέλιτος... Black humor....

----------


## Georgiablue

Χριστινα μου προσπαθω να μη στεναχωριεμαι άλλο και να το λίγο πιο χιουμοριστικα... βέβαια δε θα σταματήσω να μελαγχολω όσο τα σκέφτομαι. Με είχαν συνηθίσει τόσο που οπότε έβαζα το χέρι μου στο κλουβί για να το πλυνω ανεβαίναν πάνω μου..

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έτοιμη είσαι να φιλοξενησεις νέα πουλάκια. Σίγουρα θα βρεις νεα φιλαράκια !

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Όλο και κάτι θα ξαναποκτησω ! Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον τα επόμενα να είναι τα τυχερά!

----------

